# Clear Fork



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone know the current status of the river below the dam? USGS shows it at 2.09ft - I'll be in the area tomorrow for a family reunion and my wife said I could sneak away for a few hours so I was wondering if it was even worth it to try some streamers. Thanks!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

JeremyDavis said:


> Anyone know the current status of the river below the dam? USGS shows it at 2.09ft - I'll be in the area tomorrow for a family reunion and my wife said I could sneak away for a few hours so I was wondering if it was even worth it to try some streamers. Thanks!


My father in law told me it was pretty blown out and it would be a while before he tried it. The upper was a mess yesterday when i drove over it in a few different areas.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

The upper clear fork stays significantly colder than the lower. By Late June the lower usually has heated significantly and the fish are sluggish, and most will not make it through July and August (though these recent colder days may have sparked the fish activity a bit). The upper will consistently hold over its trout, so they are bigger, and with the water a little colder up there, would probably be more prone to take a streamer at this point in the year. I'm sure you can still nab some on the lower right now, though probably nymphs would be a better option with the warm water temps.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I've never fished the upper mainly because it is all on private land. How receptive are the landowners to people knocking and asking permission? Are there any other spots other than Wade and Gatton open to public fishing?


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I only fish wade and gatton and I still haven't fished the entire area yet. I think there is a little under a mile of access there, which is plenty of room for me. Just avoid wade and gatton on a weekend during midday. If your there on a weekend go early or late because last time I was there, there were a bunch of people there grilling out and swimming. But even then, there was still plenty of room for me, I just went to the upper section of wade and gatton and they were no longer in sight.


----------

